# Mathegenie für Flächenberechnung gesucht



## OnDemand (11. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
hier sind doch sicher Mathegenies ich bekomm es nicht hin oder hab nicht mal ne Ahnung wie ich ran gehen soll. Gegeben ist ein Teilgrundstück siehe Bild. Wie viel Hektar sind das? Die Angaben sind in Meter


----------



## LimDul (11. Mai 2021)

In Rechtecke und Dreieecke einteilen und dann jeweils die Flächen berechnen:


----------



## OnDemand (11. Mai 2021)

so dachte ich auch. Durch die verwinkelten Ecken dachte ich es geht mit dem
Umfang einfacher  nagut dann stückeln wir es mal. Danke


----------



## kneitzel (11. Mai 2021)

Also die Unterteilung ist richtig. Aber man muss da dennoch genau aufpassen, denn die Zeichnung ist nicht exakt:
- Bei der 55 ist eine Rundung. Da könnte man z.B. annehmen, dass es ein viertelkreis mit Radius 55 ist?
- Oben die Ecke ist auch leicht rund? Oder ist das nur ungenau gezeichnet und das sollte gerade sein mit rechtem Winkel?

Wenn man das etwas genauer aufzeichnet und dann alles in Rechtecke, Dreiecke und so unterteilt, dann wird die Berechnung einfach


----------



## M.L. (11. Mai 2021)

Und approximativ könnte man die Monte-Carlo Simulation verwenden.


----------



## OnDemand (11. Mai 2021)

ich glaub ich frag einfach beim katasteramt  sicherheitshalber. Die Zeichnung ist wirklich nicht sehr genau und man kann nur schätzen


----------



## LimDul (11. Mai 2021)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> ich glaub ich frag einfach beim katasteramt  sicherheitshalber. Die Zeichnung ist wirklich nicht sehr genau und man kann nur schätzen


Das ist übrigens ein tolles Beispiel gerade auch für Softwareentwicklung. Anforderungen sind extrem wichtig "_You Aren’t Gonna Need It"_

Denn je nach dem für was die Daten benötigt werden reicht eine grobe Schätzung (Wenn es z.B. gepflastert werden soll / Rollrasen verlegt werden soll etc.) muss es nicht unbedingt genau sein, da man ja nachkaufen kann. 

Wenn es aber um z.B. Grundbucheinträge oder ähnliches geht würde ich auch lieber was belastbares haben.


----------



## mihe7 (11. Mai 2021)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Durch die verwinkelten Ecken dachte ich es geht mit dem
> Umfang einfacher


Nimm mal ein Rechteck und jetzt nimm mal auf einer Seite ein Dreieck weg. Dann erhöht sich der Umfang (die Summe der Länge zweier Kanten im Dreieck ist größer als die Länge der dritten) während die Fläche weniger wird. Folge: Fläche aus Umfang -> im Allgemeinen nix gut


----------

